# What will your Bermuda lawn look like after 5 weeks of no-mow? Click here...



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

This is what happens when job, life and a boat needing a complete electrical system replacement happens. Oh, and storms too.

6" of lumpy goodness...







And Bermuda/Meyer Zoysia combat zone...


Couple Dallisgrass, crabgrass and yellow nutsedge spots but completely manageable. The Bermuda has done a great job of choking out almost everything.

Planning on a 4" haircut this weekend.

Best grass ever.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been home a total of 4 days in 8 weeks. 2 weeks vaca, 5 weeks out of state including an impromptu work trip to Asia which I just got back from Monday. The jet lag is real at 47.

At least I was smart enough to get the boat electrical system replaced while I was gone.

Here's a 50k foot Scalloped Anvil Cumulonimbus incus cloud your viewing pleasure...


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I wish my lawn looked that good.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

RDZed said:


> This is what happens when job, life and a boat needing a complete electrical system replacement happens. Oh, and storms too.
> 
> 6" of lumpy goodness...
> 
> ...


Slightly disappointed you didn't get a picture of you laying in your green shag carpet. Or at least making "bermuda angels" in it.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

ladycage said:


> I wish my lawn looked that good.


It will look like complete dog s... in 3 days. Lol.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when job, life and a boat needing a complete electrical system replacement happens. Oh, and storms too.
> ...


I'll do it, just for you man. Lol!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'd like to see you mowing that lovely grass, it would make a great video  with beer of course :thumbup: once you've lost the lag. :bandit:


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Quite like that cloud puffy look. Just cut it a 5" and do the edges

Be a rebel or start a trend with the "jacked" up lawnies.

Not one of those "low mow" one's :lol:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Buffalolawny said:


> Quite like that cloud puffy look. Just cut it a 5" and do the edges
> 
> *Be a rebel or start a trend with the "jacked" up lawnies.
> *
> Not one of those "low mow" one's :lol:


That is cracking me up for some reason. Instead of monster trucks, it's monster grass!

I'd also think you could start a new type of lawn striping...leave strips of uncut grass like a mowhak.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you have the Landscape Blade? I'm thinking "Lawn Topiary" could be a new thing.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> I'd also think you could start a new type of lawn striping...leave strips of uncut grass like a mowhak.


This is actually a thing - they're called "cheater stripes." Check out @TheTurfTamer's journal.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

RDZed said:


> This is what happens when job, life and a boat needing a complete electrical system replacement happens. Oh, and storms too.
> 
> 6" of lumpy goodness...
> 
> ...


Looks great to roll in to me!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also think you could start a new type of lawn striping...leave strips of uncut grass like a mowhak.
> ...


Well iii be [email protected]#$%^


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > ktgrok said:
> ...


You're welcome...


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Cant catch a break with the rain. Yeesh


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> Quite like that cloud puffy look. Just cut it a 5" and do the edges
> 
> Be a rebel or start a trend with the "jacked" up lawnies.
> 
> Not one of those "low mow" one's :lol:


Reel High :bandit:

It be a "Bro" lawn meme. Haha

U even lawn, bro?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I like it, I think it looks puffy. I keep my HOC high during the summer anyway, so to me it looks fine. :mrgreen:

I let my lawn grow really long in July since it was the hottest month on record. That was my excuse, anyway! :lol:

It was all I could do to combat drought stress for the poor lawn. My water bill will be astronomical. :shock:

I think this will be a great time to experiment with different cut heights and make a checkerboard lawnscape! :gum:

But maybe I should not be giving out any advice. I have back-to-back HOA "violation" notices in two inspections. :airquote:

The first notice said if I had complied, to disregard the notice. So I threw it in the trash. I throw them all in the trash.

The second one told me to weed my flowerbeds. I had just finished weeding my flowerbeds before I got the letter.

It asked for my cooperation, but did not say if I was in compliance I could disregard it. I threw it in the trash. ardon:


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Welp, I managed to fit in a 6" to 4" mow tonight and it looks like complete dogs--t, as anticipated. I made 3 passes just to tame it and mulch it with the mulch blades, to 4". There were a few spots well over 8" which is absolutely nuts. I wish I could have gotten a few pics but I'm fighting daylight now.

In retrospect, I should have PGR'd it but the lawn quickly became "non essential" with life and work.

At this point, I just needed to tame the beast.

I'm planning a 4" to 2" chop this weekend, hit it hard with nitrogen and maintain that until the tiger stripes appear in late October.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@RDZed

Quick question for you.

How do you like your Meyer Zoysia?


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @RDZed
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> How do you like your Meyer Zoysia?


So far, so good. My neighbor had a bunch of left over sod last year and asked if I wanted some. I cut a bunch down into plugs and plugged under a big willow oak, where ive had trouble with bermuda. That was July 20th of 2018.

It really took off this spring. The blades are larger than the surrounding bermuda but the shadow lines of the oak help blend it.

The grass its self is really nice. Soft, a deep green and fills quickly (for a zoysia) . MZ was my second choice for "from scratch" planting.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's a pic from this afternoon, 2 days removed from a 2" haircut. Total crap. 


I'm going to wack another 2" off Saturday so I'm not overly concerned with how it looks right now. It'll all look like s--- Saturday afternoon.


----------

